
Ubuntu Touch Safety Architecture - reddotX
https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-safety-architecture-208
======
Tomte
Unfortunately, they confuse security and safety. What should "safety of
personal information" even mean?

Remember: Security means that the system is not harmed by its environment.
Safety means that the system does not harm its environment.

~~~
icebraining
I suppose it means the system keeps the PI safe.

------
GranPC
Site is down. Archive link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190314154630/https://ubports.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190314154630/https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-
blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-safety-architecture-208)

~~~
squeezingswirls
It isn't down for me, it's just loading more slowly than usual.

------
piotrkubisa
I thought Ubuntu Touch like Sailfish is dead. What is the state of non-
iOS/Android OS in 2019?

~~~
rrix2
Ubuntu Touch is entirely a community effort at this point, I believe. Sailfish
still has a company behind it, they're trying to license the OS to governments
and manufacturers that don't want to rely on the US for their OSs
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/09/the-other-smartphone-
busin...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/09/the-other-smartphone-business/))

Besides those there is Purism's PureOS for the librem5 which you can find a
lit of past HN discussion on in the search

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/Fmw2O](http://archive.is/Fmw2O)

